# [Regular Season Game 41] Houston Rockets vs. Milwaukee Bucks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(22-18)/(16-22)*


When/Where:
*Monday, January 18, 3:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Jennings / Bell / Mbah-a-moute / Ilyasova / Bogut*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets weren't happy with their defensive performance during their last game at the Toyota Center.
> 
> Over the past decade, however, they've had little trouble containing the Milwaukee Bucks there.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Ariza Questionable For Bucks*



> Rockets guard Trevor Ariza sat out Sunday's practice with a sore right foot and is considered questionable to play this afternoon against the Milwaukee Bucks at Toyota Center.
> 
> If Ariza is out, the Rockets could start Chase Budinger, who started when Ariza was out with a one-game suspension.
> 
> Guard Kyle Lowry could get his first start of the season, with the Bucks using a small backcourt of Brandon Jennings and Charlie Bell.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6820805.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Ariza Questionable For Bucks*

****.... I was hoping you meant the Bucks questioned about trading for him.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

any posibility of some defense??? 34 points in the 1st quarter to milwaukee :wtf:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chase Budinger was a steal. We paid cash for this guy.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We escaped with one.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****... I came home from work thinking this game was on TV. I forgot MLK day games start early...

This is the 2nd year in a row damn it! lol


----------

